# HauntCON 2012 location anounced



## scarybill (Jan 6, 2011)

I am a HauntCON fan as far as conventions go. Just got notice that it will be in Pittsburgh PA next year. Dates are May 3-7 with the pre show haunt tour May 2-3.


----------

